# Bad Dog!



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I saw this on dogshaming.com


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

hahah thats too funny. thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sweet Summer Time (Nov 24, 2010)

that is hilarious! thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

LOL we were laughing at this when suddenly the hubs said, "why are we laughing? you know we're going to be going through that soon with Bentley"...not quite so funny now


----------



## GoldenLover221 (Sep 29, 2012)

LOL! Hilarious! Thanks for sharing


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

hahahaha that made me chuckle!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

To funny....


----------



## My Ali-bug (Jun 28, 2012)

So very random to see this on here. Yesterday Ali turned on our gas stove... Not sure when she did it since we had been away for a while, but it took a while to let the house air out (which was no fun since it's been quite chilly here in Montana) before we could turn anything on. Thankfully all was okay, and I removed the knobs so it won't happen again! :crossfing


----------

